# Damn shes NAKED!!!



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

alright spring is comming up n my bitch is naked, shes all go, needs more show, shes stripped from he factory bodyjob, and now she needs COLOR!!!, can any of yall give me some ideas on color to slapp on that ass??? 

holla back


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Aztec Red.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

mpg9999 said:


> *Aztec Red. *


 ditto


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

black


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Midnight Black or..... Blue.. like Skyline Blue or WRX


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

what ever the case check out www.houseofkolor.com best damn paint supplier ever


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, i clicked on this thread thinkin i was gonna see a naked chick...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

whie...it makes the car invisible to police


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Do white with that body kit from kaminari. or red. Red looks nice on our cars. I have the factory paint pampered for 11 years now. Still looks good. My frontier super black faded already and its only 2 years old and I live in PA!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I was hoping to see a naked chick as well.  Anyway, IMHO, WRX blue is gay as hell. I've only seen one blue b13 that looked sharp as hell and I can't remember's who's car it was now, but that's the exception, in general blue is a bad color for B13's IMO. Now the Impreza RS blue they put on a few years back was nice. My first pick would be a cayenne red metallic. Sort of like the color of that b13 in the "projectors" thread.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

there is always "daytona blue" factory nissan code B17 that come on the new Z. which is what my car may be in a little bit.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

yahh i was thinkin bout white but what kind?? i want a meltalic look too... thankx yall for the replys... ill post my chicks new look as soon as she get done... 

payce 

lil vinny


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Royal blue.. yes its honda, but that color just makes me want to cry aka SI blue


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Aztec or Black! I'll probably get my NX shot in Aztec - the bumpers are fading to a different color then the body (crappy) hence the repaint.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Paint it the same color scheme as your local police.

Seth


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I had a 92 se-r about 7 years ago and it went through 3 colors, stock (black) which is always good, but I wanted a little more style, so I picked this VW color I saw on a corado, it was like a black plum, real nice. I got side swiped bad and decided to redo the color again, M3 blue, very bright and metalic. I just loved that color, looked damn good on a classic, but unfortunately I was rear ended and the car was totalled. I find that going to a dealer and looking at the paint on cars helped me pick colors - good luck.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

white with blue pearl


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nismoprincess, did you look at this thread hoping to see a naked girl too?  j/k


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *nismoprincess, did you look at this thread hoping to see a naked girl too?  j/k *


LOL no if it was in off topic I might have thought that


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN!!!! I can beleive so many of you are suggesting he be the 989,789 th (estimate...lol) person to go with a SI or WRX blue...cmon cant we NISSAN riderz get a little more creative than that....

If U are set on blue at least go witht the new 350 Daytona Blue. I also like the 350 Bronze and Red-both good colors..I also would suggest M3 cherry Red-the best red their is IMO....

I went with 02 Audi Brilliant white--Ive yet to pull up to a car with a white as bright as mine-I love it!!!

but like webninja said going to the diff. dealers or the specific car web page will give U alot of ideas.....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

VW BEETLE ORANGE!!!

Just kidding. Id go with the scheme of the local offiers too  
Or get the 350z blue, thats really nice. 

Although I like the Chameleon paint, but thats way tooo much for a paintjob.










I wasnt sure if we were allowed to post naked women, so I just got one where shes in a car, so that its not totally unrelated to the site.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
BMW has a Titianium grey metallic thats nice. 
Now if you want to stand out, and i mean really stand out, Rolls Royce has a cream color that looks like butter. Its a gorgeous paint and the color isn't for everyone. However it will set you apart.
Also Bentleys come in this blood color:








Seth


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

grey/silver colors are great if you're lazy, dirt doesn't show as well on them. Black, in my opinion, always looks best but you have to wash the car every day. White... if there's a lot of snow aroung your home it'd be good for camo. Could also get some fast and furious style green color.... colors are always just a matter of opinions!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OK now I backed out of doing this color cuz of the $$$ but I really want some one else to do it....










oh and ofcourse the best RED in the Car World


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> BMW has a Titianium grey metallic thats nice.
> Now if you want to stand out, and i mean really stand out, Rolls Royce has a cream color that looks like butter. Its a gorgeous paint and the color isn't for everyone. However it will set you apart.
> Also Bentleys come in this blood color:
> ...


arent bently and RR colors hand mixed? I dont know if you could just buy it. I may be wrong... it happens often. 

i want to just redo my cloud white and a really good clear.... but its so expensive. I need a hook up in Tampa for a shop.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could try to get a body shop to match it.

Seth


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I've read this entire thread, and I have a suggestion, shit brown, work with me now, dark shit brown will give you almost a root beer color, and when honda boys ask you why you car is the color of a turd, tell them because your car is the shit! LOL!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan silver from the newer models.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Honda Del Sol Neon Green!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sno said:


> *damn, i clicked on this thread thinkin i was gonna see a naked chick... *


i know what gives? lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

how about yellow LOL i am dying to see one.. allthough it would look so bad.. or how about yellow with white and black checkers..


----------

